# Itchy Head



## jenny v

This may not even be a symptom of my thyroid problems, but for the last few months I have had the itchiest head ever. No dandruff or anything like that, just my scalp itches on and off like crazy.

I've tried Head and Shoulders, Dermarest, Scalpicin, apple cider vinegar and witch hazel to no avail. Anyone have any suggestions? I'll try anything at this point!


----------



## StormFinch

ARGH! I know exactly what you're talking about!!! I've had it for several years now, started in one of my hypo phases and continued through both hypo and hyper. In fact, I still have trouble with it after my TT and being on Armour... it's kind of like background noise at this point, I've had it so long. No one can find anything wrong, and at times I thought I was going insane!! Does yours itch everywhere but more so at your crown?

So far I've tried oils like olive, jojoba and tea tree, salicylic shampoos like T-Gel, coal tar shampoos, oatmeal shampoos, vinegars, that anti- itch stuff called Scalpicin, various all natural shampoos and conditioners, etc, etc, etc... The ONLY thing I've found that gives me *any* relief at all is to use Head & Shoulders Dry Scalp formula and leave it on for a full minute or longer before rinsing. Sometimes I even put it on first and leave it there until I've done the rest of my shower routine. Also, for some odd reason swimming regularly in a chlorinated pool has calmed it a bit, but I have absolutely *no* idea why. :confused0006:


----------



## Andros

jenny v said:


> This may not even be a symptom of my thyroid problems, but for the last few months I have had the itchiest head ever. No dandruff or anything like that, just my scalp itches on and off like crazy.
> 
> I've tried Head and Shoulders, Dermarest, Scalpicin, apple cider vinegar and witch hazel to no avail. Anyone have any suggestions? I'll try anything at this point!


Could be too many chemicals in your water OR peripheral neuropathy from a pinched nerve.

Let us know; this has to be major domo annoying.


----------



## jenny v

StormFinch, mine started during my last round of being hypo, but I'm not 100% sure I can connect it to that. All I know is that I want it gone, lol! None of the drugstore shampoos I tried did much to help.

I'm going to look into neem oil and perhaps tea tree oil; doing some research online suggests those might help.


----------



## jenny v

An update--I tried neem oil and it has helped tremendously! I would highly recommend it if you can stand the smell; it smells like rancid peanut butter and the smell can linger for days if you don't wash it out thoroughly. I bought it from Whole Foods and it came in a glass bottle with a dropper so I can apply it directly to my scalp. I covered my scalp with it, massaged it in and then waited an hour before washing it out. Some websites say to leave it in overnight but I'm afraid the smell would permeate my pillow and I'd never get it out.

But it worked! I haven't scratched my head once today since using it last night and I think I'm going to try applying it once a week to see if that stops the itch permanently.


----------



## StormFinch

Congrats jenny! Glad you found something that works.


----------



## mouthy83

I go thru stages, i loose my hair for a few months, then i itch like a dog with fleas for a few months!! Docs have said it could just be the hair growing back.


----------



## jenny v

Mine is no longer falling out so much (knock on wood). I read some more on neem oil and it's supposed to help hair shedding, too (and help prevent gray hair, but I'm not sure I believe that). I just wish it smelled a little better!


----------



## souff

I suffer with periodic bouts of very itchy scalp, I wasnt sure if it was at all related to my hashimotos but am now thinking it may be. So far the only thing that has soothed my scalp a little is a peppermint and argan oil product but it is quite expensive. Will give the neem oil a try, thanks.


----------



## birdbirdbird

This has happened to me too. I don't have a diagnosis yet, but I had this like crazy for two months at the beginning of this year. And like you, I had no dandruff or anything either. I also tried Head & Shoulders - whatever the kind for itchy scalps is. It didn't work for me either.


----------

